# What do you do with manure infested water



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you drink it?

Yes.

My latest project for a local company is to build all the parts-n-pieces for a manure treatment plant for farms where the manure (fertilizer) is separated from the water and when it is all finished, the water is clean enough to drink and the fertilizer is ready to be spread.

http://www.livestockwaterrecycling.com/

Pretty innovative stuff!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool, better if you can keep water and manure separate in the first place imo, but there are some situations where that just isn't being done.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

cool stuff!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

NaeKid said:


> Do you drink it?
> Yes.
> My latest project for a local company is to build all the parts-n-pieces for a manure treatment plant for farms where the manure (fertilizer) is separated from the water and when it is all finished, the water is clean enough to drink and the fertilizer is ready to be spread.
> http://www.livestockwaterrecycling.com/
> Pretty innovative stuff!


Kinda sounds like a white house press secretaries job


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

we normally feed it to plants, but that only requires a pump, but for factory farms something has to be done to keep effluent out of the water table


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Pipe it to Los Angeles.


----------

